# New from Texas!



## lonestarwelder

Hi all!
I am from West Texas, currently living in the Waco area. I' am here for ideas/projects for this years halloween. I want to go bigger, but of course on a buget.

I will start off with a couple of questions....I tried a search..but being new to forums i am lost and couldnt find what i was looking for.

Is there a repair section for foggers?
i have a jinyu lighting limited ground fogger. model fLL-400 400w
and the pump does not seem to be working.

Is there a fogger cleaner that i can make at home?

and the last question for now is "how the h*ll do I post a profile/avatar pic."
THANKS!:xbones:


----------



## Joiseygal

Welcome Lonestarwelder. If you can't find the information in the search page than post your question on the general prop discussion. As for avatar pic you have to go into User CP section, settings and options, edit avatar. You have to pick from the photos that are available until you have enough post to edit your own picture. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Dixie

HUGE Welcome to ya, LoneStar!!! Always glad to have another Texan on the board.... we have regular Make/Takes (Get togethers with local area haunters to work on props together) in both Dallas and Round Rock area... watch the boards if you are ever in the mood to travel a bit you would be more than welcome at either group!


----------



## DarkLore

I'm sure you'll find several threads to fog repair. Here's at least one link.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8990&highlight=fog+repair

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

greetings! it's great to have another texan here! I'm sure someone will know how to fix it! :lolkin:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Greetings and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## lonestarwelder

great googily moogily!!! what a response time! lol thanks everyone,..
DarkLore, that link was a perfect start! thanks ( i now realize i was searching in the "search this thread" box).

Dixie, iam always up for a road trip.

Joiseygal...well i had no idea what u was typing about..so i called my buddy and he came over with his kid and.......WHAM...ashley j. williams it is....


----------



## Dixie

Haha LoneStar... when all else fails with technology - call a kid. He/She will have ya going in a jiffy!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Yeh Lonestar what Dixie said. We would love for you to join the make and takes at either location. We both just had a make and take last weekend. We are already talking about one for September.....stay tuned. If you are not already on it you want to sign up for the TXFX yahoo group. Most make and take info for Austin /Round Rock starts there. And Welcome.


----------



## scareme

Hi and welcome to the forum. Lots of helpful folks here.


----------



## Spookineer

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad

Welcome aboard. There's lots of fogger talk in the atmosphere section, you can make your own cleaner, just be sure to drain any unused cleaner out and run some clean fog fluid thru afterward. I always store my units with fog fluid in them. Was yours stored dry before the pump stopped working? And don't worry, no one ever knows what Joiseygal is talking about, lol.


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the forum. Now that you figured out your avatar, everything else will be easy.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello and welcome to the forum Lonestarwelder!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome to the Forum, Lonestar!


----------



## pyro

welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

welcome to the forum LSW - hope you get your fogger repaired.


----------



## sharpobject

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

howdy and welcome, Lonestar


----------



## Haunted Bayou

welcome west texan...hope to see you at a gathering.


----------



## spideranne

Welcome!


----------

